# Poker?



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

At first I did not like the looks of these. Although lately I have been on the hunt for a nice poker style pipe. Has anyone seen any nice ones for sale online? I found a nice Nording for like 60 dollars, but I was thinking some rustication would be nice. All my pipes for the most part are smooth.
Thanks guys

btw I didn't put this in the wtb section because I am mainly looking for some direction and suggestions.:blabla:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

price range? i see a lot of pokers in the $100+ easy, but for "value" pokers.. it's a lot tougher. Ive seen a neerup or two *shrug*


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Personally I think these look fantastic: Peterson Classic Rustic Kapet Pipe - B26 Poker


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

Jack Straw said:


> Personally I think these look fantastic: Peterson Classic Rustic Kapet Pipe - B26 Poker


its funny that this thread came up because a poker shape pipe is to be my next purchase too. I was actually favoring that same peterson.

PS. other then that shape .how does the Kapet size up anyway as a line?

sorry for the somewhat threadjack


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't have one, but other members have had good experiences with them.


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

I daily scour several pipe sites looking for a nice stanwell 207.
there is a nice sitting poker on etsy, but its... off center in one of the photos that does my OCDness in that I wont buy it

The Landowner's Pipe by atschey on Etsy

and this beautiful beast on ebay I keep looking at...

MARIO GRANDI ITALY BRIAR on eBay

the Mario Grandi looks soooooo sweet


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions thus far. as far as price I would like to find one for a lil under a hundred bucks. But if it was insanely beautiful I could go to 200.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

BloodyCactus said:


> I daily scour several pipe sites looking for a nice stanwell 207.
> there is a nice sitting poker on etsy, but its... off center in one of the photos that does my OCDness in that I wont buy it
> 
> The Landowner's Pipe by atschey on Etsy
> ...


lol $85 for an off-center pipe. that'd bother me so much..

as for up to $200

go on smokingpipes and use their search function.. shape: poker

theres a bunch in the $150 range that are gorgeous


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Funny this should come up right now, I just came across one with a nice ring blast that I've been debating purchasing myself.

Its a Stanwell estate, but I think it's pretty sweet.

Estate Pipe: Stanwell Buffalo Ringblast Cherrywood Poker - The Piperack


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Also, Larryson pipes had some really nice looking pokers.

I'm currently inquiring about this one



But there were more with the tree bark finish; they are a bit more than $100 though.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Decisions decisions....
I had a bit of a case of TAD today so I had better delay my PAD for today. Tomorrow.... who knows!
That first one is a nice buy Chris.
Thanks for the others too Zoggman!


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Poker? I dont even know 'er! :nod:

But no, I love this shape. Its number two on my need-to-buy list; number one is a straight squat bulldog/rhodesian.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

I've got a wandering eye for the poker shape as well...


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

my poker


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice chubby poker!


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

BloodyCactus said:


> I daily scour several pipe sites looking for a nice stanwell 207. [_snip_...]


And well it is you should; I received a Stanwell Colonial 207 as a gift years ago (along with the site's jpeg). It's a fine smoker with a relaxing shape to hold. Not a clencher though! You're right to continue looking for one.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

This Sav at paylesspipes for $70.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Here's another one I just saw. Stanwell at cupojoes, $84.


----------



## fatdogmgk (Apr 12, 2011)

I recommend Ferndown for pokers. Especially one with a nice silver band. Not real expensive and every Ferndown I've ever had smokes great. 
Peace
Marc


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

fatdogmgk said:


> I recommend Ferndown for pokers. Especially one with a nice silver band. Not real expensive and every Ferndown I've ever had smokes great.
> Peace
> Marc


Wow! $420.00 not very expensive? Do you have a Rolls in the garage or a Bentley?


----------



## fatdogmgk (Apr 12, 2011)

Nachman said:


> Wow! $420.00 not very expensive? Do you have a Rolls in the garage or a Bentley?


I paid less then that for both of mine together. Just find them at the right place and at the right time. I agree that 420.00 is far too expensive for one pipe. I wish I could afford that. You actually could have better luck buying them in England from James Barbour and having them shipped over. 
Peace
Marc


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Nachman said:


> Wow! $420.00 not very expensive? Do you have a Rolls in the garage or a Bentley?


$420 for a pipe ? Nothing wrong with that.
Just don't tell my wife, she'll shoot me. :gn


----------



## petotoronto (Apr 17, 2011)

This is a good post! I am thinking to buy one and it will helps a lots.
Thank you.


----------

